# Commercial  HVAC  LineSets



## north star (Jan 2, 2019)

*# ~ # ~ #*

I am curious about the thermal insulation on the HVAC unit LineSets,
both on the exterior & the interior of structures.

The LineSets come with a standard [ usually black ] thermal insulation
roll, that is cut to length, and [ typically ] pressed together using the
manufacturer' thin adhesive coating...........O.K., good so far !

Over time, the adhesive dries out and the thermal insulation separates
along the seams.

*QUESTION # 1:*  What is "required" by Code to seal completely the ends
of the thermal insulation when they butt against each other  [  i.e. - some
sort of tape, ...nothing, ...zip tied in place, other  ] ?

*QUESTION # 2:*  I have observed that some of the "higher quality" HVAC
contractors will use a UV resistant Line Set tape, or Mastic based roll tape,
or high quality Foil Backed Tape to seal the seams & the end joints.......Is
anything "required" by Code to seal the seams and joints, other than the
manufacturer' thin adhesive coating ?

*QUESTION # 3:*  Going above and beyond, I have actually seen some HVAC
contractors use zip ties on top of the Foil Backed Tape to ensure an initial
thermal insulation installation........What are ya'll seeing and "requiring" ?

As always, please cite the applicable Codes & Sections.......I am using the
`15 I-Codes.

Thanks for any input !

*# ~ # ~ #*


----------



## steveray (Jan 2, 2019)

C403.2.10.1 Protection of piping insulation. Piping
insulation exposed to the weather shall be protected
from damage, including that due to sunlight, moisture,
equipment maintenance and wind, and shall provide
shielding from solar radiation that can cause degradation
of the material. Adhesive tape shall not be permitted.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jan 2, 2019)

Good questions.
Basically, it's up the installer to insulate the piping in a manner that meets the installation instructions, the energy code and ultimately, "_in an approved manner_" as per the mechanical inspector.
*
*
*2015 International Mechanical Code*

*301.2 Energy utilization. *Heating, ventilating and air-conditioning

systems of all structures shall be designed and

installed for efficient utilization of energy in accordance with

the _International Energy Conservation Code_.


*304.1 General. *_Equipment _and appliances shall be installed

as required by the terms of their approval, in accordance with

the conditions of the listing, the manufacturer’s installation

instructions and this code. Manufacturer’s installation

instructions shall be available on the job site at the time of

inspection.


*304.2 Conflicts. *Where conflicts between this code and the

conditions of listing or the manufacturer’s installation

instructions occur, the provisions of this code shall apply.

*Exception: *Where a code provision is less restrictive than

the conditions of the listing of the _equipment _or _appliance_

or the manufacturer’s installation instructions, the conditions

of the listing and the manufacturer’s installation

instructions shall apply.​

*1101.3 Protection. *Any portion of a refrigeration system that

is subject to physical damage shall be protected in an

_approved _manner.


*1107.3 Pipe enclosures. *Rigid or flexible metal enclosures or

pipe ducts shall be provided for soft, annealed copper tubing

and used for refrigerant piping erected on the premises and

containing other than Group A1 or B1 refrigerants. Enclosures

shall not be required for connections between condensing

units and the nearest riser box(es), provided such

connections do not exceed 6 feet (1829 mm) in length.

*1107.4 Condensation. *Refrigerating piping and fittings,

brine piping and fittings that, during normal operation, will

reach a surface temperature below the dew point of the surrounding

air, and are located in spaces or areas where condensation

will cause a safety hazard to the building

occupants, structure, electrical _equipment _or any other _equipment_

or appliances, shall be protected in an _approved _manner

to prevent such damage.



*2015 International Energy Conservation Code*

*C403.2.10 Piping insulation. *Piping serving as part of a

heating or cooling system shall be thermally insulated in

accordance with Table C403.2.10.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jan 14, 2019)

north star said:


> *# ~ # ~ #*
> 
> I am curious about the thermal insulation on the HVAC unit LineSets,
> both on the exterior & the interior of structures.
> ...


  Not all coverings are UV protected. There is a glue made for sealing the ends together. There is also a paint product that protects against UV but must be reapplied.
Not all zip ties are UV resistant especially white.

Caution should be used when using ties, if applied too tight it reduces the R value and can cause the product to be cut.


----------



## foss (Apr 21, 2021)

Thickness of insulation should be selected on an individual basis.


----------

